# Staph infection?



## Sunny Searle (Mar 16, 2017)

My Nubian doe Lickaroo has developed sores that look like pustules on her udder. She also has a large sore about 2 inches long by her left teat. I have been treating her with iodine and antibiotic ointment. At first she just had the large sore but now she has all of these nasty pustules, I am thinking staph infection? Her triplets now all have pustules on their noses, oh and my twin Boer kids have lice! Ughhh what is going on with my herd?! Anyway does anyone have any advice, how to treat and so forth?


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Mar 16, 2017)

Do you have a pic?
Sounds like Sore mouth/orf.


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Mar 16, 2017)

Goat Whisperer said:


> Do you have a pic?
> Sounds like Sore mouth/orf.


And if it is, you can get it.


----------



## Sunny Searle (Mar 16, 2017)

Goat Whisperer said:


> Do you have a pic?
> Sounds like Sore mouth/orf.


What is that? How do I treat it, I don't have any pictures, I would run and get some but it is dark, I will get some tomorrow.


----------



## Sunny Searle (Mar 16, 2017)

Okay I just looked up some sore mouth pictures and it doesn't look like that on my goats. My doe doesn't have any sores on her mouth, just her udder and the kids don't really have it on their mouths either, just the tip of their noses, and all three of them only have one or two pustules, maybe early stages? I don't know! I will get pictures in the morning!


----------



## mysunwolf (Mar 17, 2017)

Sunny Searle said:


> Okay I just looked up some sore mouth pictures and it doesn't look like that on my goats. My doe doesn't have any sores on her mouth, just her udder and the kids don't really have it on their mouths either, just the tip of their noses, and all three of them only have one or two pustules, maybe early stages? I don't know! I will get pictures in the morning!



Definitely early stages. Some babies get it worse than others, then the babies pass it from their mouth to the doe's udder. This is almost definitely soremouth, but keep treating mom's udder since the biggest danger is infection. And do be careful, it's very painful for humans as well--people typically get it on a small wound on their hands (I've had it 3 times).


----------



## purplequeenvt (Mar 17, 2017)

It's soremouth. The babies get it and then it gets on the mom's udder. 

It's not usually a big deal (some people will tell you otherwise), but keep a close eye on them. If the babies' mouths are hurting, they may not want to eat as much or if mom gets too sore, she may start kicking them off when they go to nurse. Watch to make sure everyone is getting enough food and that mom doesn't develop mastitis.


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Mar 17, 2017)

mysunwolf said:


> And do be careful, it's very painful for humans as well--people typically get it on a small wound on their hands (I've had it 3 times).


I've wondered if people could get it more than once. From what I've read, animals are often resistant to the strain they contracted once before.


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Mar 17, 2017)

http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/articles2/soremouth.html


----------



## Sunny Searle (Mar 17, 2017)

purplequeenvt said:


> It's soremouth. The babies get it and then it gets on the mom's udder.
> 
> It's not usually a big deal (some people will tell you otherwise), but keep a close eye on them. If the babies' mouths are hurting, they may not want to eat as much or if mom gets too sore, she may start kicking them off when they go to nurse. Watch to make sure everyone is getting enough food and that mom doesn't develop mastitis.


The doe had the spots before the babies had them, like two weeks before, I am not so sure that it is sore mouth. And they want to eat all the time.


----------



## Sunny Searle (Mar 17, 2017)

This is what it looks like, Lickaroo has more spots on her udder you just can't see them cause they are on the underside of her udder and she wasn't exactly cooperative.


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 17, 2017)

orf - IMO

much more common in sheep and most sheep breeders don't see it as a big deal but dairy goat people do  LOL


----------

